# Welche klasse macht überhaupt am meisten Schaden?!



## stelzze (26. August 2008)

Hm... Wie ihr oben lesen könnt hab ich die Frage welche klasse am meisten Schaden macht....

Und bitte geht jetzt nicht von der Ausrüstung aus stellt euch mal vor die hätten gakeine Rüssi...

Freu mich auf eure Komments!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chaoskarl87 (26. August 2008)

alles encounterabhängig von daher frage ist nicht genau zu beantworten in der regel sind die top dds hexer schurke mage und hunter

aber da gibts schon x threads zu sufu nutzen!


----------



## HaTeD (26. August 2008)

Nackt jedenfalls die caster, da Krieger, Schurken ... Waffen brauchen^^


----------



## Vafanculo (26. August 2008)

Also ich find hexer haun ordentlich dmg raus.

grüße Vafan


----------



## Metadron72 (26. August 2008)

stelzze schrieb:


> Hm... Wie ihr oben lesen könnt hab ich die Frage welche klasse am meisten Schaden macht....
> 
> Und bitte geht jetzt nicht von der Ausrüstung aus stellt euch mal vor die hätten gakeine Rüssi...
> 
> ...



wie immer auf solche fragen ...keine - alle
kommt auf die grp zusammensetzung an, auf die art der gegner usw usw ..ganz davon ab das man eh auf aggro achten muss 

das einzige was man stehen lassen kann : tanks+heiler sinds nicht


----------



## Mab773 (26. August 2008)

lol, nackt...du fragst dich echt, wer oder was NACKT am meisten schaden macht?!


----------



## Totemkrieger (26. August 2008)

Selbe Kategorie wie:Welche Klasse macht am meisten Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (26. August 2008)

kann man nciht sagen und komtm aufs equip an^^


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (26. August 2008)

wenn nackt der krieger und schurke ned xD

mage oder hexer dann...
wobei ich mir nen bm hunter auch sehr gut vorstellen kann dann^^


----------



## Misuma (26. August 2008)

also ich spiele jetz 2 jahre wow. un muss ehrlich sagen ... es gibt keine die den meisten macht

es is immer gruppen abhängig encounter etc.

hab schon mages gesehen die hammer dps fuhren aber auch hexer  und eulen und natürlich schurken

aber alles in allem würd ich tendieren zu hexer magier was den dmg betrifft.


----------



## DanielBVB (26. August 2008)

Es gibt keine "Die Imbaroxxorpro Klasse"
Der DMG is immer Situationsabhängig!


----------



## Lillyan (26. August 2008)

Nackt? ich denk mal Jäger und Hexer dank ihrer Pets...


----------



## Overbreaker (26. August 2008)

In Sachen "So schnell wie möglich Dmg raushaun"^^ wohl Schamane, Pala, Mage, Krieger, Dudu

In Sachen "Ich hab noch 5 min Zeit, also alles mit der ruhe" Hexer, Shadow Priest

Edit: omg hätte ja beinahe die Jäger vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  die kommen bisschen in die mitte^^


----------



## Scrätcher (26. August 2008)

HaTeD schrieb:


> Nackt jedenfalls die caster, da Krieger, Schurken ... Waffen brauchen^^



Endlich mal ne klare Aussage!^^

Alles andere kann man doch vergessen! Es kommt auf soviel drauf an! Das Equip, macht er NUR Schaden oder hat er noch andere Sachen zu tun? Z.B. Zauberunterbrechung, Reinigen usw....

Und nicht zu vergessen: Wer ist noch dabei? Eventuell ein Schami? Was stellt er für Totems?

Das ist wieder so ne pauschale "Ich würd gern wissen welcher Klasse ich nen ImbaRoxxorchar aufs Auge drücken kann"-Frage


----------



## Mr.Buffey (26. August 2008)

auf dem wotlk beta server machen fury krieger (mit 2 2händern) im moment einen unglaublichen schaden!


----------



## Maine- (26. August 2008)

ich sag mal hexer weil ich selber einer bin allerdings wirds erst ab 70 so imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil du vorher am besten auf dämonologie skillst um nette dämonen zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wealhþeow (26. August 2008)

Gestern war wieder so ein Spezi in Nagrand am Start. Hatte sich einen super Imba Roxxor Hexa gekauft und rockte fröhlich im Ring des Blutes rum. Obwohl komplett episch ausgestattet (T4 und T5), hatte er keine Ahnung, was Omen ist und antanken kannte er auch nicht. 
Von seinem tollen Damage konnte er sich auch nix kaufen, weil er drei Mal im Staub lag und danach gekickt wurde.

Antwort auf die Frage "Welche Klasse macht am meisten Damage?": Wer seine Klasse nicht beherrscht, macht nur Mist. Deswegen: schön von Anfang an den ganzen Kram lernen und dann kann es losgehen.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. August 2008)

stelzze schrieb:


> Hm... Wie ihr oben lesen könnt hab ich die Frage welche klasse am meisten Schaden macht....
> 
> Und bitte geht jetzt nicht von der Ausrüstung aus stellt euch mal vor die hätten gakeine Rüssi...
> 
> ...



Als bei uns im Raid ists meistens so:
Melee: Fury Warri
Range: Warlocks

Wobei in Sunwell hab ich öfters unsere Hunter ganz oben gesehen..bei Bruti vorallem <.<


----------



## Jostler (26. August 2008)

1. Krieger
2. Schurke
3. Jäger
4. Destro Hexer
5. Ele Schamane
6. Magier
7. Shadow
8. Meele Schamane

Naja und der rest ist skill abhängig


----------



## Sharkeno (26. August 2008)

So wie es keinen perfekten Healer gibt, gibts auch keinen perfekten DD
so aber jetzt zu meiner meinung:
ich find schurken machen üblen schaden wenn die in Unsichtbarkeit vobn hinten kommen^^


----------



## Drumexister (26. August 2008)

wenn man ne klasse gut spiel, richtig equipt und geskillt ist ist das nciht genau zu sagen :O


----------



## STAR1988 (26. August 2008)

Jostler schrieb:


> 1. Krieger
> 2. Schurke
> 3. Jäger
> 4. Destro Hexer
> ...



1. Schurke
2. xxxx..
3. xxxx..
4. xxxx..
5. xxxx..
6. xxxx..
7. xxxx..
8. xxxx..


----------



## Animos93 (26. August 2008)

Im PvE sind Hexenmeister klar die besten DD's!


----------



## neo1986 (26. August 2008)

Ich würd sagen:

Distanz
1. Hexer (mit wichtel)
2. Jäger
3. Magier

bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Nahkampf
1.Schamanen
2.Schurken
3._giebts net_

eben meine reihenfolge.


----------



## v3n0m (26. August 2008)

Animos93 schrieb:


> Im PvE sind Hexenmeister klar die besten DD's!



You Fail! 

Ist vollkommen Skill/Encounter abhängig. Bei Bruta hat glaub ich nen BM Jäger den Dps-Rekord wenn ich mich nich irre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGlooool (26. August 2008)

ok damit hier mal ein caster seinen senf abgibt

bis ca. lvl 50 sind schurken klar die dominierende dd-klasse
auf lvl 70 ist es unterschiedlich, normalerweise haun aber die caster mehr rein.
anzumerken:
ein (feuer)magier macht am meisten schaden, ihm geht aber auch schneller das mana alle.
ein schattenpriester kann aderlass passivheilen
ein schattenpriester und ein gebrechenshexer unterstützen sich gegenseitig sehr gut> der hexer macht enormen schaden und hat niemals das mana alle.
ein destrohexer macht auch allein enorm schaden und ihm geht trotzdem nie das mana alle.(!!!)
ein wildekindudu erhöht die zaubercritchance.

das wichtigste:
DESTROHEXER SIND SOOOOO IMBAAAA WARUM SPIELEN NICHT ALLE EINEN DESTROHEXER??? VERBRENNNEN-BÄÄÄÄÄÄM!!!!

ok is nicht schwer zu erraten was ich spiele, ist eventuell auch etwas subjektiv gefärbt aber insgesamt relativ richtig


----------



## MaexxDesign (26. August 2008)

Mist, wie konnte ich nur die Schamanen vergessen ? o_O
Vielleicht, weil ich mit denen absolut nichts anfangen kann.

Diese Klassen machen mir beim Leveln am meisten Spaß:
Schurke (1-70)
Paladin (1-60, in der Scherbenwelt macht man einfach keinen Schaden mehr.. man kloppt ewig rum)
Magier (1-70)

Am liebsten Spiele ich einen Schurken, aber nur im PVE.
Im PVP einen Jäger oder Magier.


----------



## youngceaser (26. August 2008)

also würde mal sagen healdudu oder heal pala oder vlt sogar healschamie aber wer weis ob dan ned noch healpriest komt aber schwer zusagen 

ne mal ehrlich es gitb keine klasse die am meisten schaden macht 
genauso kann keien klase am besten heilen 
und keine klasse tankt am besten


----------



## gerome234 (26. August 2008)

Also vor TBC gabs mal so ein Video über einen schurken der hat nur 2 gute dölche war sonst nackt und hat nen T3 Magier oder Krieger (weiß nicht mehr) fertig gemacht. 

Ich würd sagen das jede Klasse schaden machen kann wenn er richtig geskillt und richtig ausgerüstet ist.
Nackt wirds wohl der Magier sein aber das is sowieso totaller schwachsinn weil das ein blöder vergleich ist weil sowiso keiner nackt spielt


----------



## м@πGф (26. August 2008)

BM Hunter...

!


----------



## azizi (27. August 2008)

hexer und hunter, beides nur wenn mans richtig speieln kann und sich mit seiner klasse beschäftigt


----------



## dergrossegonzo (27. August 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, sie sind der 99.999 Threadersteller zu diesem Thema.

Wenn sie *HIER* klicken, bekommen sie einen nagelneuen PC.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber zur Antwort:

Burstdamge ? Langzeitdamage ? Farmen oder Instanzen oder gar PvP ? 

Es gibt keine Ultimative Antwort und wie ich schon anderen sagte:

Spielt doch einfach, was euch *Spaß* macht, das ist ein Spiel verkackt nochmal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spliffmaster (27. August 2008)

Im PvE Content 

meines Erachtens nach :

1. Hexer
2. Mage 
3. Hunter / schurke    ( wobei wenn der Hunter richtig spielt und schnellfeuer etc immer auf CD hält denke ich mir ma dass er vll sogar nummero uno ist )


@ venom

Jop bei uns auf dem Server hat auch ein BM Hunter im Kampf gg Brutallus die 2500 ( !?!?) DPS durchgehend gehalten wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre ^^


----------



## Gnomii (27. August 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen:
> 
> Distanz
> 1. Hexer (mit wichtel)
> ...


Warum sollte nen Hexer mit Wichtel am meissten Dmg machen? 
Normalerweise Opfert doch nen Destrolock seine Sukkubus 
um 10% mehr DPS fahren zu können.


neo1986 schrieb:


> Nahkampf
> 1.Schamanen
> 2.Schurken
> 3._giebts net_
> ...


Furys machen also keinen Schaden ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sind meiner Meinung nach im Endgamecontent die besten Meele DDs.




stelzze schrieb:


> Hm... Wie ihr oben lesen könnt hab ich die Frage welche klasse am meisten Schaden macht....
> 
> Und bitte geht jetzt nicht von der Ausrüstung aus stellt euch mal vor die hätten gakeine Rüssi...
> 
> ...


Ist Encounter abhängig  , aber im allgemeinen können eigentlich alle Klassen etwa gleich viel Schaden austeilen.


----------



## Todeshieb (27. August 2008)

Feuermages


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Welche Klasse am meisten Schaden macht?
Hm.. das ist so ein Thema.. manche meinen die neunte, da kommen alle langsam in die Pupertät, rebbelieren, bemalen Tische und fackeln Tageslichtprojektoren ab.
Ich denke allerdings eher an die 13te. Man ist nicht wirklich erwachsener geworden, ist sowieso nach dem Jahr fertig, besprüht die Tafel mit Glanzlack, fackelt immer noch Projektoren ab oder verstopft das Klo - und dann noch diese Abschlussstreiche!
Meiner Meinung nach haut so eine Abschlussklasse am meisten Sachschaden raus, was denkt ihr?


----------



## Sonsbecker (27. August 2008)

und das endet dann wieder im virtuellen schw..zvergleich, ich habe am meisten damage gemacht.

unser jäger macht beim trash auch immer am meisten schaden und postet ihn dann, um danach aber IMMER als erster am boss zu sterben (kugeln beim leerhäscher, bombe bei solarian etc).

danach liegt er dann auf nummer x, unter den deff-kriegern, also wofür ist es wichtig, wer wann wieviel schaden gemacht hat? es muss in den raid passen, und mir ist jemand mit weniger, aber kontinuierlichem schaden lieber als ein dauersterber im boss-fight.


----------



## Error2000 (27. August 2008)

Schurken!


----------



## mumba (27. August 2008)

Also an alle die Schreiben liegt am Equip, kann ich nur sagen OMG!

Ich selbst war bis vor kurzem noch MT hatte dann keine Lust mehr, was ich ich aber aus der Zeit mitnehmen konnte war jede Menge übersicht, Erfahrung und Gefühl für gewissen Bossfähigkeiten.

Habe jetzt einen Schurken angefang, mich über die Klasse tagelnag informiert und sinnlos Mobs geklatscht, um Rotation rauszubekomm, Equipzusammsetzung etc.
Raide ohne IItems aus den 25ern, nichmal Gruul den T6 Content und bin da die Top Meleesau, je nach Encounter auch Top DD.

Es ist ganz einfach so, das man seine Klasse verstehn muss, also selbst verstehn und nicht auf irgendwelche Ratschläge von angeblichen Top Leuten hört. Jeder hat ein eigenes Hirn zum Denken. Viel Übung, durch 5er und 10er Inis. Wissen über die Encounter und vorallem, Aggromanagment und NICHT STERBEN. ur wer bis zum Ende steht, macht auch Schaden, da ist manchmal schon selbstdisziplin gefragt aber wie gesagt, nicht die Momentaufnahme zählt sondern am ende wird abgerechnet.

Natürlich kommt es auch auf den Encounter an, die Gruppenzusammstellung, die Aufgaben die jeder einzelne hat. 

Grundsätzlich kann man mit den meißten Klassen ganz oben im Damage stehn, wenn man dies alles befolgt, eins darf bei dem doch recht Ernsthaften High End Contet geraide nicht fehlen, nämlich der SPAß - wer den bei allem Verliert, sollte vll sein Hobby überdenken.

Zum Schluss bleibt vll noch zu sagen, das der Jäger sich wohl am besten an die jeweiligen Encounter anpassen kann, Range DD aber auch Melee, Pet, profitert von den meißten Totems, von allen Schlachtrufen etc. große Reichweite, einfaches Positioniern, braucht Mana aber im Vergleich zu Castern von geringerer Bedeutung.

Mfg Mumba


----------



## Toastbrod (27. August 2008)

Wer is Hochfürst Saurfang??  Bitte um sachliche kurze Erklärung!

Den meisten Schaden mach Wow an eurem Gehirn!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. August 2008)

ele-shamis!


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

aatwa schrieb:


> Also nackt würd ich sagen, dass es der Hexi is, aber auch nur wegen dem Pet... Oder der Hunter, aber die spiel ich nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich glaub ich will gar nicht wissen was du gerade mit Hexi betitelt hast..


----------



## Ridiculous (27. August 2008)

mein schattenpriester is mit gut 40-50 schaden pro kolben schlag ziemlich weit vorne


----------



## mad_moses (27. August 2008)

Eindeutig der Hexenmeister!

Der wars immer und ist es noch und wir es auch im neuem Addon bleiben!


----------



## buffsplz (27. August 2008)

Also, welche Klasse den meisten Schaden macht?

Kann ich Euch sagen: Flamer, Whiner & Chuck Norrisse

Ganz ehrlich: Es hängt vom Spieler ab. Es hängt vom Equip ab, von der Rotation, vom Buffen, Food, Flasks, Skillung....

Im Raid sind es üblicherweise bei mir:

1. Mage / Priester
2. Hexer
3. Krieger (ICH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)  //  Schami (Verstärker)
4. Schurke
5. Pala (Retri / Shokadin)


Kann aber auch alles ganz anders sein....


----------



## Tirio (27. August 2008)

genau wegen solchen Fragen gibts Tank- und Heilermangel.
viele glauben: Schaden=imba
richtig ist: spaß=imba


----------



## zaltim (27. August 2008)

nein am meisten schaden macht natürlich nur einer!


Der Paladin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (27. August 2008)

v3n0m schrieb:


> You Fail!
> 
> Ist vollkommen Skill/Encounter abhängig. Bei Bruta hat glaub ich nen BM Jäger den Dps-Rekord wenn ich mich nich irre
> 
> ...



naja...bei einem encouter im ganzen game isses ein hunter^^

schurken oder hexer....je nach encounter....aber natürlich tragen auch andere klassen dazu bei dass der dmg von den beiden so hoch ist.


----------



## Borberat (27. August 2008)

Ein einzelner Char, ohne grp (also keine Fremdbuffs), dann davon ausgegangen das alle Klassen gleichwertiges equip haben 
und gleichen Skill haben.

THERE IS NO DMG LIKE MAGE DMG!


----------



## Melih (27. August 2008)

Paladin,Schamane,Schurke,Krieger,Hunter,Hexenmeister,Prister,Magier Und Druide 

machen mit einer raid skillung am meisten schaden


----------



## Menthos (27. August 2008)

Da gabs / gibt es ein lustiges Mage PvP Video.
Er ist nackt und besiegt die gegner die ein equip haben von s2... soviel zum thema wer nackt am meisten schaden macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Vurtne ist der magier ^^)


----------



## meronizzor (27. August 2008)

an single targets ist und bleibt der schurke die klasse ,mit dem höchsten dmg output. 
aber auch nur, dem dem richtigten support. das ist von der spielemeachnik so vorgesehen. der schurke ist eine reine leecher klasse, kann der gruppe nichts weiter geben außer schaden. da kommen auch keine warris oder meele schamis ran.

bei vielen bossen können schurken aber nicht immer am boss bleiben, dazu kommt noch der armor factor. daher liegen dort hexxer oder BM hunter vorn.
andere range DD kommen dort auch nicht ran.

im AOE bereich sind es halt mage und hexxer.

aus diesem grund ist das richtige raid setup sehr wichtig. WOW ist ein gruppenspiel, dass scheinen sehr viele zu vergessen!


----------



## Xall13 (27. August 2008)

hm welche klasse mir am meisten spaß macht? 

Meine, weils meine ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yannick-fcs (27. August 2008)

das ist bestimmt wieder so einer der den überdd überhaupt spielen will...
spiel ne klasse die spaß macht (kann man auch als tank und heiler haben)

@topic: wie schon oft gesagt encounter- support- und rotationsabhängig

/close


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (27. August 2008)

Schurken, Mages und Warlocks...natürlich nur wenn der Spieler die Kalsse beherrscht


----------



## Deanne (27. August 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach kommt es beim Damage eindeutig auuf die Skillung an. Ein Destro-WL macht beispielsweise immens Schaden, während ein Dämonologe schnell von einem guten Feuer-Mage übertroffen wird. Man muss sich halt eine Skillung suchen, die einen gescheiten Output aufweisen kann, aber trotzdem auuch noch Raum für Spielspaß lässt. Grundsätzlich tendiere ich aber in Sachen Schaden auch eher zu Schurken, Hexern und Magiern.


----------



## Sethna (27. August 2008)

Ja klar...schurken....Waffenlos? ;D Kick und Nierenhieb spämmen.....NRF!


Alles was castet denk ich mal, Blizzard versucht diese Klassen auszubalancieren. Das Spiel ist Talent-, Ausrüstungs- und Skillabhängig.


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Ich bin ja immer noch für die Abschlussklasse.. aber meinen Post hat wohl fast jeder überlesen *schnüffz*


----------



## Crosis (27. August 2008)

HaTeD schrieb:


> Nackt jedenfalls die caster, da Krieger, Schurken ... Waffen brauchen^^


du hast jäger vergessen die machen dann definitiv sogar noch weniger dmg^^


----------



## Syrics (27. August 2008)

ich sag ma hexer^^


----------



## Starfros (27. August 2008)

macht doch mal nen test .

1. Besorg dir nen Top tank und paar Top Heiler .


2. Such Dir nen Boss der nicht viel extras macht.

3. Besorg Dir Max Kara Equip und T4 Komplett.

4. Lass nur je eine Klasse nach dem anderen mal drauf Bolzen , sagen wir mal so ca. 5 min ^^

5. Am Ende weisst du in ETWA wer den meisten schaden macht :-))



Warum ETWA?  Ganz einfach weil die Critz mal öfter kommen, mal normal oder gar selten  hinzu kommt noch das leidige wiederstehen ^^



Ist Dr das zu viel Arbeit?



Ok , dann ist dies tatsächlich ein sinnlos Post^^


MFG


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Gnomthebest schrieb:


> eine sinnvollere frage wäre gewesen: welches raid-setup macht am meisten schaden an boss #XY


Dann bekämst du 3k verschiedene 25er Zusammenstellungen als Resonanz


----------



## Keelina (27. August 2008)

Komplett Nackt machen Magier am meisten Schaden.
Der Feuerball zu Beginn macht rund 25 Schaden glaube ich.

Der eines Hexers glaub ich nur 21.


----------



## Gnomthebest (27. August 2008)

Keelina schrieb:


> Komplett Nackt machen Magier am meisten Schaden.
> Der Feuerball zu Beginn macht rund 25 Schaden glaube ich.
> 
> Der eines Hexers glaub ich nur 21.



Nackt =/= lvl 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoffa (27. August 2008)

falls es noch nicht gesagt wurde 
der VK schamane macht unter lvl 70 im vergleich mehr schaden als andere klasse jedoch dreht sich das später wieder und die 
Hexer schurken usw. sind oben im dmg meter
aber kommt immer auf das eq auf den boss und auf den spieler an der den char zockt an


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Keelina schrieb:


> Komplett Nackt machen Magier am meisten Schaden.
> Der Feuerball zu Beginn macht rund 25 Schaden glaube ich.
> 
> Der eines Hexers glaub ich nur 21.


Bin mir sicher dass mein Hexer selbst komplett nackt noch sehr viel mehr Schaden als nur 21 raushaut o.ô


----------



## Stoffa (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Bin mir sicher dass mein Hexer selbst komplett nackt noch sehr viel mehr Schaden als nur 21 raushaut o.ô


auf lvl 70 ganz sicher^^


----------



## Keelina (27. August 2008)

Stoffa schrieb:


> auf lvl 70 ganz sicher^^



Näää eben ned.
Nackt macht der Mage auch auf 70 mehr Schaden.
Feuerball macht glaub rund 800 Schaden auf 70 und Schattenblitz glaub nur 700 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin aber ned sicher, wie gesagt hab auch die zahlen ned genau im Kopf.

@Xel*yna* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin von Lvl 1 ausgegangen ^^


----------



## Spectrales (27. August 2008)

Eigentlich ist alles gebalanct..

BM-Hunter teilen sich den verursachten Schaden mit ihrem Pet und der Gruppe..
Magier machen direkten Schaden und erhöhen den Feuerschaden der Gruppe..
Moonkins erhöhen den Crit der Gruppe..
etc..

Das erkennen die meisten bloss leider nicht.
Die besten DDs sind halt immer noch die Supporter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Keelina schrieb:


> Näää eben ned.
> Nackt macht der Mage auch auf 70 mehr Schaden.
> Feuerball macht glaub rund 800 Schaden auf 70 und Schattenblitz glaub nur 700
> 
> ...


Level 1 ist aber total unterinteressant, bei manchen Klassen kommt der Schaden erst später so richtig zu Geltung.. sollte mal ein Nacktduell mit einem Mage machen ^-^


----------



## attake (27. August 2008)

also so in inis wenn man fon ziemlich gleichem equipp stand ausgeht ...

1. zerstörungs hexe 
2. feuermagier
3. eleschami

das is so meine erfahrung aus etlichen raids


----------



## Philipp23 (27. August 2008)

Top schadens klassen in wow!

1. Pamela Anderson Speziall attacke " Titten quetsche "
2. Jack Bauer  " Pistole " 
3. Mein absoluter Favorit ! Der Nippler !!!! " Nippeln "


----------



## Vodaka (27. August 2008)

also ich würd sagen mit best möglichem gear sinds schurken...sonst eher hexxer


----------



## Komakomi (27. August 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist alles gebalanct..
> 
> BM-Hunter teilen sich den verursachten Schaden mit ihrem Pet und der Gruppe..
> Magier machen direkten Schaden und erhöhen den Feuerschaden der Gruppe..
> ...




Jup also ich hab des gefühl ne eule macht in ner gruppe mit nem destro hexer und nam pyro/arkarn mage riesen sinn.
Ich selber spiele meist baum und habe t5 eqip. dennoch habe ich mit heal eqip eule geskillt schon t6 mages und hexer unter den tisch gekehrt... 

ich denke man kann nicht sagen wer nackt am besten dmg macht. es kommt immer auf den skill mit an!


----------



## Qonix (27. August 2008)

Ab T6 Bereich kommt nichts mehr an den zerstörungs Hexer ran.


----------



## Morphes (27. August 2008)

fereman schrieb:


> holypriest...



äähhhhh nein, ich glaube nicht 



dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, sie sind der 99.999 Threadersteller zu diesem Thema.
> 
> Wenn sie *HIER* klicken, bekommen sie einen nagelneuen PC.
> 
> ...



ES GEHT NICHT! ES GEHT NICHT!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Meine Nummer 1 ist der ele Schamane da er doch ein unglaubliches Schadenspotenzial besitzt und zugleich einen echt guten Supporter abgibt!


----------



## Hubautz (27. August 2008)

Nackt machen männliche Blut - oder Nachtelfen am meisten Schaden. Zumindest an den Augen des Betrachters.
Wobei... Ich freue mich ja auf nackte Friseure in WotLK - die r0xx0rn bestimmt alles weg.


----------



## Fierabras (27. August 2008)

Ich schätze mal du meinst wenn sie den selben equip status haben.
Naja ich glaube ganze vorne steht der hexer und danach kommt der magier...
Aber eigentlich kommt es immer drauf an ob die person die Klasse überhaupt beherscht und den nötigen skill mitbringt.


----------



## Scrätcher (27. August 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Nackt machen männliche Blut - oder Nachtelfen am meisten Schaden. Zumindest an den Augen des Betrachters.
> Wobei... Ich freue mich ja auf nackte Friseure in WotLK - die r0xx0rn bestimmt alles weg.



Angeblich sollen ja die männlichen Blutelfen in Wow den gefürchtesten DoT haben! Der dauert über 9 Monate an! Glücklicherweise sind nur weibliche Chars empfänglich darfür.......


----------



## Hanneh (27. August 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Angeblich sollen ja die männlichen Blutelfen in Wow den gefürchtesten DoT haben! Der dauert über 9 Monate an! Glücklicherweise sind nur weibliche Chars empfänglich darfür.......



zum glück bin ich nicht empfänglich für schlechte witze

btt:
die antwort: ICH egal mit welcher klasse


----------



## Arquilis (27. August 2008)

stelzze schrieb:


> Hm... Wie ihr oben lesen könnt hab ich die Frage welche klasse am meisten Schaden macht....
> 
> Und bitte geht jetzt nicht von der Ausrüstung aus stellt euch mal vor die hätten gakeine Rüssi...
> 
> ...


schurke würd ich mal so sagen


----------



## Locou (27. August 2008)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> das einzige was man stehen lassen kann : tanks+heiler sinds nicht



Muss auch nicht Stimmen... schonmal gesehen, wie viel Dmg ein Tankadin mit Weihe raushaut? Wenn in der Weihe 10 TRashmobs drin liegen steht der Tankadin aber ziemlich weit oben im Dmg^^



Ansonsten.. Ist es von den territorialen Gegebenheiten abhängig, wer der beste DD ist.


----------



## Tehodar (27. August 2008)

Damokles mit seinen coolen texten da sind schon manche bosse unter den tisch gegangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


aber natürlich darf man shakes & fidget nid vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (man siehe glaub wow-geschichten nr. 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (27. August 2008)

ich würde sagen die g klasse...der masse wegen.......


----------



## м@πGф (27. August 2008)

Komakomi schrieb:


> ich denke man kann nicht sagen *wer nackt am besten dmg macht*. es kommt immer auf den skill mit an!



Gerade DAS kann man doch sagen. Mit Eq kann man das nicht sagen, aber gerade NACKT geht es.


----------



## Soom Nethersturm (27. August 2008)

Mh wie am meisten Schaden is halt die Frage was du meinst meinst du Dps odda Crit ?
Crit würd ich sagen Destro Wl
Und Dps Wl und Furor Krieger


----------



## Fumacilla (27. August 2008)

gabs das thema nich unzählige male...

also nackt hm?... da find ich den kriegerfrostpaladinschurken mit feralicearkanskillung imba...


...not  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nintendocore (27. August 2008)

Soom schrieb:


> Mh wie am meisten Schaden is halt die Frage was du meinst meinst du Dps odda Crit ?
> Crit würd ich sagen Destro Wl
> Und Dps Wl und Furor Krieger



hmm ich hab Vergelter gesehn die haben Furorkrieger und Hexer versengt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Equipabhängig natürlich.

hmm nackig würd ich jetzt einfach auf Hexer/Magier tippen... Melees ohne Waffe machen keinen Schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sakii (27. August 2008)

Je nach Encounter komme ich auf diese Ergebnisse.

ZA:
1. Hunter / Magier
2. Hexer

MH:
1. Hexer / Magier
2. Hunter / Krieger
3. Schurken

BT:
1. Hunter
2. Kriger
3. Magier
4. Hexer

Die Erfahrungen die ich bis jetzt gemacht hab.


----------



## Spectrales (27. August 2008)

Nackt machen die Caster natürlich am meisten Schaden..

Btw, 
/who cares


----------



## Arkoras (27. August 2008)

Nintendocore schrieb:


> hmm ich hab Vergelter gesehn die haben Furorkrieger und Hexer versengt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



waren die vergelter alle 70 und die Fururkrieger und Hexer alle um die 40stufe?^^


----------



## Alpax (27. August 2008)

ich formulier die frage ein wenig um

wir haben einen encounter mit 100k life der keine aggro ziehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. steht nur da und macht garnix .. hat keine blockwertung oder ausweichen oder sowas .. kann net parieren und es ganze .. kann keinen zaubern wiederstehen  .. is aber gegen keine besondere schadensart anfällig ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



welche klasse würde bei dem am meisten dps machen 

EQUIP: einfach gesagt, das BESTE was man haben kann.
SKILLUNG: Die die am meisten DMG macht.

KEINE BUFFS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. keine auren oder sonstwas .. man ist in keiner grp .. keine tränke keine schriftrollen .. nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archîlles (27. August 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> In Sachen "So schnell wie möglich Dmg raushaun"^^ wohl Schamane, Pala, Mage, Krieger, Dudu
> 
> In Sachen "Ich hab noch 5 min Zeit, also alles mit der ruhe" Hexer, Shadow Priest
> 
> ...



dir ist schon klar das ein shadow kein dd ist oder?

auf die frage kann man, wie die meisten meiner vorposter schon richtig gesagt haben, keine antwort geben!
grp und encounter abhängig.


----------



## Melih (27. August 2008)

Archîlles schrieb:


> dir ist schon klar das ein shadow kein dd ist oder?



was sind schadowprister dann? Laufende vogelschauen oder was?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olynth (27. August 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> ich formulier die frage ein wenig um
> 
> wir haben einen encounter mit 100k life der keine aggro ziehen kann
> 
> ...




Priv Server erstellen..... 

Einen Mob hinstellen mit 100k life, skillen und equip besorgen kein thema.

Also Probier es aus! Es gibt kein Mob der nicht ausweichen kann oder sonst wie dmg vermeiden kann daher kann man das auch nicht messen welche Klasse am meisten Dmg macht.

@Archilles dir ist schon klar das ein Shadow ein DD ist? Klar er bringt Support dennoch ist seine Aufgabe Schaden zu machen....
Ebenso Verstärker oder Vergelter oder Off Krieger alles DD´s mit Support eigenschaften


----------



## Fares75 (28. August 2008)

Am meisten Schaden machen die Destro(Feuer)Hexer, basta!


----------



## Brorix (28. August 2008)

Och ich denke es kommt sehr drauf an wie es jeweils für einen läuft.. also Hunter können bei Brutallus 2700 Dps fahren mit ensprechendem Equip und was dazu gehört. 

Aber laut dem Guide http://www.rpguides.de/wow/solve.php?boss_id=24882 für Brutallus sind alle Dmgklassen nahaneinander. Hunter können 1800-2200 oder auch manchmal 2700, Krieger können 1900-2100 aber auch mehr bei idealer Gruppe und und und


----------



## Legacy (28. August 2008)

wie von Blizz offiziel bestätigt fahren Schurken den meisten Single DPS in WoW....so einfach ist das mit RaidBuffs und an den meisten Melee unfreundlichen Bossen sinds nunmal die Hunter/Hexer schluss aus...

und schurken kommen auch an ihre 2,9k bei brutallus und Ahoq von Nihilum hat bewiesen dass er zeitweiße auf knapp 4k kommt (3-4 sekunden etwa)....also alles eine Frage des Bosses und der Skillung aber generell wie gesagt Single DPS = Schurke


----------



## Comegetsome (28. August 2008)

Jäger (BM)
Hexer (Destro)
Schurken (Schwertschurken)
Krieger (Fury)


vorrausgesetzt, man kann seine Klasse spielen und hat den nötigen support.

Vor allem in Kara kann man oft beobachten, dass ein "imba" Vergelter mit seinen 300 dps mehr schaden macht, als ein Heiler, während die Magier nach den Bombtrash Gruppen stolz den Schwanzvergleichometer posten, auf dem sie dank aoe mit 1% über nem Hunter stehen, etc

Im Endeffekt können viele Klassen guten Dmg fahren, aber Hunter,Hexer und Schurken/Warries sind die dicksten dds find ich. (Fire Mages gehen in langen Fights einfach zu schnell oom)


----------



## Komakomi (28. August 2008)

ich hab nochmal nachgedacht und bin drauf gekommen, dass 3 minuten pyromages wohl nackt des größte schadenpotenzial haben!!! (alle 3 minuten halt xD)


----------



## NoFlame (28. August 2008)

mit equip ist definitiv der hexer am besten


----------



## Osse (28. August 2008)

Vergelter Paladine mit Dornen und Ausdauer Buff.


----------



## Khyzer (28. August 2008)

Laut WWS und persönlicher Erfahrung ist Encounter unabhängig der stärkste Single-Target DPSler mit BC der Jäger.

Guckt zur Info halt auch mal wwsscoreboards.com an.

Brutallus ist immer ein guter Benchmarkfight und da ownen Hunter so ziemlich im DPS.


----------



## Diabolus69 (28. August 2008)

Aus meiner Erfahrung her , hab Ich durch den Recounter gesehen , das in unseren raids die Schurken am meisten damage machen , gefolgt vom Jäger , Hexer , Priester , Magier , Krieger , Schamane , Druiden . Aber das nimmt sich nicht so viel und es kommt immer auf die Skillung und das Equip an . Die DPS im Raid sind von meinem Magier fast immer auf Platz eins , mit einem Durchschnitt von ca. 1050 . Es kommt immer auf die gegner drauf an ob Caster oder Melees mehr Schaden machen . Bei Gegnern mit viel Rüstung ist ein Caster klar im Vorteil , hat der Gegner aber weniger Rüstung und dafür mehr Wiederstände gegen casts , dann sind die Damagedealer die Physischen schaden machen besser dran .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faimith (28. August 2008)

Mage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Fire) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkdamien (28. August 2008)

Comegetsome schrieb:


> Fire Mages gehen in langen Fights einfach zu schnell oom



ach wo denn, im leben net... wozu hat der mage denn seinen schönen smaragd den er herstellen kann, noch dazu hervorrufung, mit richtiger grp zusammenstellung erst recht net. bin schon aus bosskämpfen raus und hatte vll 1000 mana unter maximum. ^^


----------



## Mäuserich (28. August 2008)

Meine Erfahrungen:
generell waren in fast allen meinen Raids die Top-Plätze immer die Meeles und bei denen haben sich dann Schurken und Fury-Warries nochmal hervorgetan.
Im Range-Bereich waren meist Hunter oder Hexer führend.


----------



## Darkfire936 (30. August 2008)

Denke mal Hexer Magier Jäger Schamane und Schurke danach Druiden und Krieger


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (30. August 2008)

Sakii schrieb:


> Je nach Encounter komme ich auf diese Ergebnisse.
> 
> ZA:
> 1. Hunter / Magier
> ...



wo hast denn die ergebnisse her?^^....da stimmt ja hinten u vorne nix.....


----------



## TheGui (30. August 2008)

Hexer... weil blizzard 3 jahre braucht um zu merken das sie overpowert sind... .. .


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (30. August 2008)

TheGui schrieb:


> Hexer... weil blizzard 3 jahre braucht um zu merken das sie overpowert sind... .. .



und das ist auch gut so.....sei doch froh dass ein hexer im raid gut dmg macht....es zählt das gesamtpaket....das miteinander....nicht wer im dmg-meter an erster stelle steht......


----------



## Mofeist (30. August 2008)

Fury Krieger


----------



## Laxera (30. August 2008)

das ist easy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

1. warlock (aka Hexenmeister)
2. jäger/mage/schurke (wer seine klasse gut beherrscht davon - wenn sie schon keine rüsstungen an haben sollen)

mfg Lax
ps: ich spreche aus eigener erfahrung (habe mage/jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und werde leider meist von locks im DMG geschlagen -.-)
pps: kommt aber auch auf den encounter an, da manchmal mages/hexer oder auch jäger mit fallen/sheepen oder verbannen beschäftigt sind und daher nicht so auf DMG schauen können!


----------



## Healguard (30. August 2008)

Holypriester?
Nein mal im Ernst, davon habe ich keine Ahnung, lasst mich bloß mit DMG in Ruhe :>


----------



## Boddakiller (30. August 2008)

bei uns im Raid sind imma die Melees oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maddrax (30. August 2008)

stelzze schrieb:


> Hm... Wie ihr oben lesen könnt hab ich die Frage welche klasse am meisten Schaden macht....
> 
> Und bitte geht jetzt nicht von der Ausrüstung aus stellt euch mal vor die hätten gakeine Rüssi...
> 
> ...



Ganz klar der Retro Druide bzw. der Heiligpriester, im Nahkampf sind die unschlagbar und ein Schreck für jeden Schurken.


----------



## BigWorm (30. August 2008)

Dmg hängt von Equip, Klasse ( evtl. rasse mit volksfähigkeit) , sitiuation und von dem der den char spielt ab !

Was bringts wenn jemand nen T6 hexer bei ebay kauft und den net spielen kann und im dmg hinter dem tank is !?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayolan (31. August 2008)

Na ja, Mages sinds nich mehr. Würd sagen Hexer und Ele-Shamis.


----------



## R33p3r (17. Februar 2009)

Also bei uns sind es mages hunter und rogues, die warlocks verpeiln ihre rotation noch zu sehr aber der hammer hängt im druschnitt im raid bei ca 3,8 - 6k (ausgenommen Thaddy loatheb usw tested @ patchwork) bei allen klassen .....


----------



## Technocrat (17. Februar 2009)

stelzze schrieb:


> Und bitte geht jetzt nicht von der Ausrüstung aus stellt euch mal vor die hätten gakeine Rüssi...



Schonmal davon gehört, das Krieger extrem equipmentabhängig sind und Waffenkrieger am allermeisten? Offensichtlich nicht....


----------



## Abeille (17. Februar 2009)

wer gräbt denn alte threads aus?? ohoh


----------



## Noxiel (17. Februar 2009)

Abeille schrieb:


> wer gräbt denn alte threads aus?? ohoh



Der User, der vom Mod freundlich darauf aufmerksam gemacht wurde. Solange der Totengräber Beitrag nicht bloß aus einem "/sign", "lol" etc. besteht, sondern tatsächlich etwas gehaltvolles zum Thema beizutragen hat, ist die Buddelei völlig in Ordnung. 

So das Thema ist bekannt, bitte weiterdiskutieren.


----------



## Eddishar (17. Februar 2009)

HaTeD schrieb:


> Nackt jedenfalls die caster, da Krieger, Schurken ... Waffen brauchen^^


Dafür sind Caster irgendwann oom, die anderen hauen weiter drauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sorgus (17. Februar 2009)

kommt daruf an wie man spielt...nicht die klassse macht schaden, sondern der spieler^^ kannst mit jeder klasse viel schjhaden machen, wenn du weisst wie du sie spielen musst


----------



## Sumpfkraut (17. Februar 2009)

Eindeutig Furor Krieger, keine Klasse kommt da ran.... Und wer was anderes behauptet hat keine Ahnung..


----------



## Sinstra (17. Februar 2009)

Sumpfkraut schrieb:


> Eindeutig Furor Krieger, keine Klasse kommt da ran.... Und wer was anderes behauptet hat keine Ahnung..






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da komm ich mit meinen Shadowpriest locker drüber ... einziger Konkurent ist nen guter DK


----------



## Komakomi (17. Februar 2009)

Sumpfkraut schrieb:


> Eindeutig Furor Krieger, keine Klasse kommt da ran.... Und wer was anderes behauptet hat keine Ahnung..


Shadow priest  und off warry (die warry skillung weis ich jezt nicht genau) machen meines erachtens nach extremen schaden!


----------



## Fumacilla (17. Februar 2009)

Priest@PVP schrieb:


> ICH HASSE SOLCHE THREADS BITTE SCHLIEßEN DANKE !!!!



Dann schreib hier nich rein bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also da ich noch nie mit Anderen nackt Naxx raiden war, muss ich leider von etwas "Grundequip" ausgehen und da wärs denn der Shadow.


----------



## Roppelt (17. Februar 2009)

Komakomi schrieb:


> Shadow priest  und off warry (die warry skillung weis ich jezt nicht genau) machen meines erachtens nach extremen schaden!





weiss nicht ich denke eher..situationsabhängig.....bei raid,q, event, pvp macht man immer anderen schaden und die eine klasse is da mal mehr dran als die andere...puppe is auch nicht zu rechnen....


----------



## X2return (17. Februar 2009)

Naja, gibt wie bereits X-fach hier erwähnt, sehr viele Faktoren, die das Beeinflussen.
Jedoch ist es nicht nur Gegner-, Encounter-, Gruppen-, oder Situationsabhängig ...
Mit WotLK wurden z.B. die Gruppen- / Raidbuffs total overpowered wie  ich finde.
AK 10/25 ... zwischen buffed und unfuffed liegen schnell mal 1,5K dps.

Fast jede Klasse ist bei vergleichbarem Equipstand, in der lage auf Platz 1 im DMG-meter zu stehen, ganz gleich ob Mage, Priest, Shamy, Druide, Warri, Hunter, Schurken etc ...
sofern der Spieler, der den Charakter steuert, die Talente überblickt und entsprechend einsetzen kann.

Doch viel mehr beeinflusst wird der DMG im Moment davon, zu welchem Zeitpunkt Du welche Klasse spielst ^^
Lange Zeit waren BM-Hunter unangefochten Platz 1 - stets 30% vor dem 2. platzierten. Dann kam ein Nerv + Hexerbuff und die Hexer konnten fast aufholen.
Bis vor kurzem waren BM-Hunter zusammen mit den DKs Number One.
mit dem letzten Patch machen BM-hunter kein schaden mehr weswegen 80% auf SV skillen, weil der zwar nicht so viel macht wied er BM vorher aber zumindest fast.

Probier einfach ein paar Klassen aus .. .bis LvL 20 oder so ... dann schau, was Dir bis dahin am besten gefällt.

cya


----------



## Thorgrid (17. Februar 2009)

Also so wie schon alle meine vorposter, die die nach mir kommen werden und auch die, die diesen Thread liebevoll übersehen, geschrieben haben:
Es ist total egal weil du jetzt zum Beispiel einen Jäger spielen könntest, aber keine Ahnung von Rotations oder Pets hast, also keinen Dmg machen würdest; oder nen Mage spielst udn dich halbwegs auskennst und halt voll den Dmg ziehst... ist meistens ne sache von skill und was dir der skill nicht bringt bringen dir Items, verzauberungen usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jo ich weiss diese Posts helfen meistens nicht viel... aber was soll ich sagen?

"Ich spiel nen Hunter, mach eig net viel Dmg schau mir während Raids auf youtube Videos an und bleib Autoshot Afk... Manchmal überholt mich mein pet im Dps, dann mach ich ganz shcnell Recount aus, damit ich das nimmer sehn muss!
Also Spiel nen Hunter die sind voll Op brauchst als Bm nix zu machen die haun so rein!!!"

Leider gehts net so einfach ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am betsen tu testest selbst, ob es dir gefällt den gegnern mit Casts wehzutun oder eben als Meele zu kloppen oder als Dudu oder ka xD

Tob dich aus in der Wonderful World of Warcraft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg Thor


----------



## Devil4u (17. Februar 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> ok damit hier mal ein caster seinen senf abgibt
> 
> bis ca. lvl 50 sind schurken klar die dominierende dd-klasse
> auf lvl 70 ist es unterschiedlich, normalerweise haun aber die caster mehr rein.
> ...




Jaja... den Hexern geht niemals das Mana aus, deshalb lass ich sie auch immer verrecken wenn sie das Gefühl haben sie könnten ihr ganzes Mana blödsinnig verpulvern und sich dann mit Aderlass auf 1 HP runterschwächen, damit sie wieder voll Mana sind und ich alls Priester sie wieder hochheilen muss...

Vieleicht fehlt solchen Typen ja auch nur das bisschen Hirn was ihnen sagt. dass ein Heiler seine Heals lieber für den Tank aufspart als die ganze Zeit den Roxxordmgoutput des Hexers zu Unterstützen! 

xD


----------



## Nicolanda (17. Februar 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> ok damit hier mal ein caster seinen senf abgibt
> 
> bis ca. lvl 50 sind schurken klar die dominierende dd-klasse



NIEMALS!! Paladin is die abartigste dmg klasse bis lvl 79!! ab 80 hängts wieder vom equip ab


----------



## coalas (17. Februar 2009)

also hab nen hexer gesehn der hat 4k dps gemacht 
mit so einer skillung 
http://wowdata.buffed.de/talentplaner/bycl...55003005020001m


----------



## Gnorfal (17. Februar 2009)

die Klasse mit dem meisten Schaden, steht am Ende eines Raids logischerweise oben im Recount. KA warum, aber meistens bin ich das bei uns als DK gefolgt von nem DK.
Danach steht da ein DK und danach ein Hexer.

Vielleicht sinds die "gehassten" Todesritter und wenn ich mir die Recountdaten so anschaue, weiss ich auch warum die gehasst werden^^

edit meint: Es ist schon schwer als Todesritter NICHT Platz 1 zu sein im dmg....


----------



## Rheyvan (17. Februar 2009)

Naja kommt drauf an welche Klasse Blizzard im patch gerade wieder generft oder gebufft hat.


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (17. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ein dämlicher Thread.
> Geradezu eine Einladung für "FOTM"-Spieler.
> 
> Die Klasse mit dem höchsten Schaden? Die Klasse, die vom Spieler verstanden und ausgereizt wird....





Richtig.
Wenn Du nämlich wirklich gut spielen kannst ist es (zumindest im PvE) im Raid durchaus möglich, mit nem Diszi/Holyspecc der Heilung geskillt ist aber Trefferwertung hat über gesamt Naxx auch an den 1,7-2k DPS zu kratzen, in Bossfights je Encounter 1,3k- 2,2k (movementabhängig). Woge des Lichts ist da das Zauberwort, die Instant-göttliche Pein bringen nicht so wenig, und 4-5k Crits heilige Feuer sind nicht unbedingt selten.
Keine Sorge, wurde versucht und offen gestanden, mir hing die Kauleiste auf dem Boden als der Heilpriest unter den Top7 DDs auftauchte.


----------



## Shadria (17. Februar 2009)

Ähm.... aller reden hier vom Raid und von Recount / Dmg-Meter. Der TE wollte doch nicht wissen wer im Raid den meisten Schaden macht, sondern welche Klasse OHNE Ausrüstung den meisten Schaden macht! ->



stelzze schrieb:


> ...welche klasse am meisten Schaden macht....
> 
> Und bitte geht jetzt nicht von der Ausrüstung aus stellt euch mal vor die hätten gakeine Rüssi...



Geht ihr denn alle nackig zum raiden???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ TE: nackig machen wohl Jäger u. Hexer aufgrund ihrer Begleiter den meisten Schaden.


----------



## Cartman666 (17. Februar 2009)

Ohne Ausrüstung zu vergleichen ist natürlich Schwachsinn, da sind dann die Nahkämpfer chancenlos.

Ich würde es eher mit vergleichbarer Ausrüstung betrachten. Ich habe z.B. einen Magier und einen Krieger auf 80 gespielt, ausgerüstet nur mit dem Zeug, das man als Questbelohnung bekommt. Der Magier ist auf Feuer ausgelegt, der Krieger auf Furor.
Wieviel Schaden die beiden austeilen ist eher von Blizzards Vorstellung von Prozentchancen abhängig.
Der Magier KANN durchaus einen Gegner mit 2-3 Zauber wegputzen, braucht im Durchschnitt aber etwas länger für einen Gegner als der Krieger. Andererseits KANN der Krieger durchaus 20 Sekunden untätig vor einem Gegner rumhampeln, wenn er zweimal daneben haut und dann nicht kritisch trifft.
Für den Magier habe ich jetzt keinen DPS Wert parat, der Krieger macht jedenfalls ohne jegliche Buffs (ausser Schlachtruf), ohne schadensteigernde Glyphen und ohne Benutzung von Schmuckstücken 700-800 DPS gegen gleichstufige Gegner (gemessen über etliche Kämpfe gegen einzelne Ziele). Die Waffen sind eher durchschnittlich mit 120-125 DPS, gibt für Stufe 80 ja deutlich bessere Teile. Aber ich war einfach zu faul, dauernd die Ausrüstung zu wechseln, bin ja auch so bis zum Sturmgipfel locker durchgekommen.

Was den Magier eher einbremst ist der Manaverbrauch. Mit dem Krieger habe ich im ganzen Sholazarbecken vielleicht zwei Futterpausen einlegen müssen (ok, als Draenei hat man ja auch noch die Gabe der Naaru), während der Magier dauernd leergeballert ist (Manaverbrauch pro Gegner liegt bei knapp 2000, da ich lieber mit Feuerball als Frostfeuerblitz arbeite, ist halt eine Frage der Skillung).

Ich habe noch einen Vergelterpala auf Stufe 70, der dürfte in etwa so viel Schaden machen, wie der Krieger auf der Stufe. Aber der Pala macht im Gegensatz zum Krieger direkt am Anfang des Kampfes seinen normalen Schaden, während der Krieger oft mangels Wut ein paar Sekunden braucht, um loszulegen. Bei Zielen, die nicht allzu viele Hitpoints haben, dürfte der Pala etwas im Vorteil sein, bei längeren Kämpfen gleicht sich das aus.

Habe nur einen Todesritter auf Stufe 60, weshalb ich da nichts genaueres sagen kann. Wenn der den Schaden aber konstant weitersteigert wie die anderen Klassen, dann dürfte der bei vergleichbar mieser grün-blauer Ausrüstung mehr Schaden als die anderen Klassen machen.

Aber wie schon oft gesagt, wichtig ist, was hinten rauskommt. Was bringen einem abstrakte Werte, wenn durch Zufallsfaktoren hinterher eh was anderes auf dem Blatt steht?
Solange der Gegner umkippt sind die DPS Werte egal. Mangels Interesse and Raids kann ich da sowieso nicht mithalten, für mich steht der Spielspaß im Vordergrund. Und was bringt es mir, wenn der Krieger den Gegner schneller umhaut, als die Abklingzeit vom Sturmangriff ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DruDru (17. Februar 2009)

Ich möchte nochmal die Feral Druiden ansprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Innerhalb der Katzenform besitzt man immer schön Energie und auch der Waffenschaden wird nicht nur über die Waffe generiert, sondern auch über AP.
Der Stärke und der Beweglichkeitswert sind nicht so hoch wie jetzt bei Schurken, aber wenn man Nackt ist kann dieser ja kaum (Gar nichts?) einsetzen wie andere Nahkämpfer auch. Die Katze kann dies aber, weil sie angefleischte Pfoten hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !
Zudem die Meisten Angriffe mit xxx% des Waffenschadens + xxxx Schaden aufgebaut sind. Also Energie regg immer, und Mana no need 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und da z.B. Schattenblitz des Hexxers 17% base Mana verbrauchen muss dieser nach 6 Bälen a 700 Schaden reggen wobei die Katze munter weiter kloppen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also hat die Katze vllt doch eine Chance im Nacktheitstest oben zu sein^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Februar 2009)

"bring the player not the class"! also ich mach am meisten schaden


----------



## kingkryzon (17. Februar 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> "bring the player not the class"! also ich mach am meisten schaden


*hüstel* ich verweise auf deinen schami thread^^ 3k dps + ^^


----------



## _Raziel_ (17. Februar 2009)

Das kann man so eh nicht beantworten.

Was für Schaden wird überhaupt gemeint?

Burst Schaden (Hoher Schaden in kurzer Zeit)? *Arkan Mage*
Heroic Bosse? *Survival Jäger*
Raid Bosse? *Hexer* (kA mehr welcher Zerstörung/Gebrechen?)
Trash Mobs? *DK*
Würd ich jetzt mal nach Ehrfahrung angeben.

Ps'
Wenn es um die Standhaftigkeit (sprich über den Konstanten Schadenausstoss über lange, lange Zeit) geht, dann würd ich Schurken, DK's und DD-Krieger angeben, denn diese müssen nur die CD's beachten und nicht wie die Mana-Klassen auf den Manapool.


----------



## Ravenjin (17. Februar 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Trash Mobs? *DK*



naja also Unholy macht gut dmg bei trash aber als blutdk hinkt ma da anderen weit hinterher


----------



## CharlySteven (17. Februar 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Das kann man so eh nicht beantworten.
> 
> Was für Schaden wird überhaupt gemeint?
> 
> ...


Als mage z.b. must du auch nich immer aufs mana achten, da du dich ja alle 2(4) minuten wieder 60% aufpumpen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hexer können sich auch mana machen....


----------



## Bartel (17. Februar 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Das kann man so eh nicht beantworten.
> 
> Was für Schaden wird überhaupt gemeint?
> 
> ...



Hi,

ich denke an Raidbossen wo man als Melee ran kann, bildet die momentane Spitze der Nahrungskette eindeutig ein Off-Warry. Und um so länger der Kampf geht, desto brutaler wird sein Schaden.

Gruß


----------



## Bartel (17. Februar 2009)

Sumpfkraut schrieb:


> Eindeutig Furor Krieger, keine Klasse kommt da ran.... Und wer was anderes behauptet hat keine Ahnung..



Voll deiner Meinung. Voraussetzung allerdings, er kann am Mob stehen bleiben und muss nicht dauernd von ihm weg. Sonst läuft Blutung aus und er fällt wieder zurück. Aber ansonsten ist er derzeit nicht einzuholen.

Gruß


----------



## wass'n? (17. Februar 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:
			
		

> kann man nciht sagen und komtm aufs equip an^^


Ein kleines Beispiel für fast alle Antworten. Das ist echt der Hammer in diesem Forum. Hauptsache ihren Blubber ablassen ohne überhaupt zu wissen worum es geht.
Der TE schreibt: Und bitte geht jetzt nicht von der Ausrüstung aus stellt euch mal vor die hätten gakeine Rüssi...
Was ist an nicht Ausrüstung und keine Rüssi soooooo schwer zu verstehen?????
Sorry, Hotgoblin dass ich ausgerechnet dich zitiere, aber da reichte es mir.
Bitte, ERST lesen, DANN posten.


----------



## wass'n? (17. Februar 2009)

Keelina schrieb:
			
		

> Komplett Nackt machen Magier am meisten Schaden.
> Der Feuerball zu Beginn macht rund 25 Schaden glaube ich.
> 
> Der eines Hexers glaub ich nur 21.


Klasse, ich habe einen gefunden der verstanden worum es dem TE geht. Glückwunsch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stamfy (17. Februar 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Ps'
> Wenn es um die Standhaftigkeit (sprich über den Konstanten Schadenausstoss über lange, lange Zeit) geht, dann würd ich Schurken, DK's und DD-Krieger angeben, denn diese müssen nur die CD's beachten und nicht wie die Mana-Klassen auf den Manapool.



Tut mir Leid, aber das entbehrt gewisser Fakten.
Grundsätzlich ist erst einmal anzumerken, dass ich bei uns im Raid noch nie einen Caster gesehen habe der oom war.
Vor nem Jahr bei Council im Tempel, da hat man schaun müssen wie das mit dem Mana ausgeht, aber seit Replenishment hab ich so etwas noch nie erlebt.
Davon mal abgesehen gibt es auch Manaklassen die bereits davor keinerlei Manaprobleme hatten. Ich hab mit meinem Schamanen weder als Ele noch (und das noch nie seit es Shamanistic Rage gibt) als Verstärker Manaprobleme gehabt.
Zudem haben - zumindest derzeit - auch Vergelter keine mir bekannten Manaprobleme im PvE.

Und letztenendes.... Schurken sind toll, aber derzeit gehören sie nicht in eine Auflistung derjenigen Klassen, welche im PvE viel Schaden raushauen. Selbst mit optimalem Equip und bei passenden Bossen klafft da doch eine ganz anständige Lücke zwischen Furys, Mages und den Schurken. Und auch SV-Hunter sowie Afflis kannst bei Bossen ohne genaueres hinsehen vor die Schurken schieben.
Schade dass der Schurke im PvE keinen Schaden machen darf da sonst das notdürftig zusammengezimmerte PvP-Konstrukt vollends zusammenbrechen würde...


----------



## manwe2008 (17. Februar 2009)

Leider is mein Krieger noch keine Level 80 (78) und daher kann ich nur Berichten was ich bislang auf non Hero Inzen erlebt habe. Ich war zum Beispiel gestern in 3 Inzen mit jeweils 4 80ern im Gepäck. Die Gruppe sah so aus. Healdudu, DK (Tank), Schamane (Nahkampf), Schattenpriester und mir dem Fury Warrier.
Wir waren Ausmerzen von Stratholm, Turm Utgarde und HdB. Also 3x 80er Ini, alles über meinem Level. Was soll ich sagen, ich war unangefochten DD Nummer 1. Ich hatte im Schnitt 1800+ DPS gefahren. Platz 2 und 3 kamen dann so mit 1300 und 1200 DPS hinterher. Ich besitze lediglich blaues Equip aus Inis und den Questbelohnungen.
Zwischendurch hatten wir mal den SP durch ne 79er Eule ersetzt, welche aber über die 1300 DPS auch nicht hinauskam.

Meine Beopachtung bislang sieht so aus das kaum jemand an die Fury Krieger DPS rankommt. Das da oben war jetzt eine Beopachtung von gestern Abend, jedoch kann ich das über das Leveln von 70 bis nun 78 hinweg immer wieder bekunden. Spieler in meinem Levelbereich mir gleichem Equipmentstand kommen nicht über die Krieger DPS.

Lediglich ein Erlebnis hatte ich als 2 Gildenmember mit uns durch HdS sind. Beide epische Naxx Spieler (DK und Mage). Die hatten etwas über 2k dps dort und ich konnte (damals 76) nicht mithalten, die waren viel zu schnell down die Mobs. Lediglich 1000 dps.

Die Solo Quest DPS jetzt zum Beispiel im Gebiet Zul Drak lag bei mir um die 1100.

Mir macht der Krieger wieder Spaß, ist auch der Grund warum ich wieder von WAR zurück gekommen bin zu WoW. Wenns so bleibt, freut es micht.

So long ...


----------



## Dalmus (17. Februar 2009)

wass schrieb:


> Klasse, ich habe einen gefunden der verstanden worum es dem TE geht. Glückwunsch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und dafür zitierst Du einen uralten Post um uns das mitzuteilen? óÒ
Der Thread ist uuuuuuralt.
Der TE hat vor knapp 3 Monaten das letzte mal was hier im Forum geschrieben.
Der Vergleich des Schadens der einzelnen Klassen komplett ohne Equip ist völlig sinnfrei, wenn es nicht gerade um irgendeinen Wettbewerb geht, bei dem die Teilnehmer komplett nackt durch irgendeine Ini rennen müssen.

Sprich: Beim jetzigen Stand der Diskussion ist es völlig irrelevant, welche Voraussetzung für einen Vergleich der TE damals zugrunde gelegt hat.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Februar 2009)

Eindeutig diese Klasse:

[attachment=6800:klasse2.JPG]


----------



## Dalmus (17. Februar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Eindeutig diese Klasse:


Harr harr, da kam mir doch auch gleich dieser B-Film von damals in den Kopf. Die Klasse von 1974 oder wie hieß der noch gleich? 
Die haben auch ordentlich Schaden gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Racziel (17. Februar 2009)

Da zuviele Faktoren das Ergebnis beeinflussen, kann man keine vernünftige Aussage treffen. Ich kann zwar sagen das in Situation X die Klasse Y am meisten schaden macht, jedoch macht in Situation Z die Klasse A am meisten. Zudem ist es doch wirklich scheiss egal oder? Ich meine was bringt es dir?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ps: Wer schonmal ein Nacktduell gemacht hat weiss was passiert wenn man keine rüstung anhat---->Es gewinnen immer die heiler^^



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Eindeutig diese Klasse:



Die sehen eher aus als hätten sie die Aggro von Mama und Papa gezogen, konnten dann nicht genug dmg fahren und hatten keinen tank bzw heiler dabei und deswegen wurden die so übel zugerichtet (bezogen auf die Kleidung....arme Kinder.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Acuria (17. Februar 2009)

Jostler schrieb:


> 1. Krieger
> 2. Schurke
> 3. Jäger
> *4. Destro Hexer*
> ...





Bin gerade mal im Keller zum Lachen.

Ich weiß das Hexer im Dmg auf den Boss mit einer Affli Skillung alles dahinschmilzen lassen.
Ich weiß auch das Demonhexer den Ganzen Raid mit Zaubermacht beglücken sobald das Pet Kritisch trifft.
Und Abgesehen davon ist bei uns in den Raids immer ein Hexer oder Mage ganz oben denn diese sind die einzigen Klassen die mit Aoe um sich schmeißen können.



Soll kein Flame sondern eine kleine Richtigstellung für die Hexer unter uns sein.



PS: Verbrenn dir nicht die Finger an einem Hexer der mit der Feuerbrandaura (1k dmg pro sek) in der Methamorphose (+20% dmg) auf dich zu kommt und dir nen 15k Cast ( Seelenfeuer) an den Kopf nuked 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (17. Februar 2009)

Die Klasse die am meisten Schaden macht, muss von einem Spieler perfekt kontrolliert und gespielt werden, dann ist man der Beste.

Hexer full 25er Content Equip an Flicki -> 3800 Dps
Als Bsp. ich: Bin nicht besser equipt als sie, habe die gleiche Skillung, wohlmöglich gleiche Rota
(Habe alles dazu ins Raidforum geschrieben) und ich haue bei dieser Skillung knappe 5000 Dps raus.
Dann haben wir noch einen Hexer der Gebrechen spielt und auch weit aus mehr Schaden als der besagte Hexer am Anfang macht, obwohl er gerade erst bei Naxx eingestiegen ist.

Und krasses Beispiel: 6200 Dps von einem Off Tank der seinen Krieger seit Release spielt! 
Es kommt halt darauf an wie gut du die Klasse kennst und was du da rausziehst. Das Equip ist nur Mittel zum Zweck und jede Klasse macht je nach Mensch hinter dem Charakter mehr oder weniger Schaden.

Für mich aber die Schlimmsten momentan:
Magier, Hexer, Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Todesritter sind im Raid irgendwie nicht sonderlich stark.


----------



## wass'n? (17. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:
			
		

> Und dafür zitierst Du einen uralten Post um uns das mitzuteilen? óÒ
> Der Thread ist uuuuuuralt.
> Der TE hat vor knapp 3 Monaten das letzte mal was hier im Forum geschrieben.
> Der Vergleich des Schadens der einzelnen Klassen komplett ohne Equip ist völlig sinnfrei, wenn es nicht gerade um irgendeinen Wettbewerb geht, bei dem die Teilnehmer komplett nackt durch irgendeine Ini rennen müssen.
> ...


Dann bist hier aber komplett falsch. Unsinnige Threads über "welche Klasse macht den meisten Schaden" gibt es mehr als genug. Und hier einfach vom Thema abweichen um seinen Salmon los zu werden macht es auch nicht besser.


----------



## Dalmus (17. Februar 2009)

wass schrieb:


> Dann bist hier aber komplett falsch. Unsinnige Threads über "welche Klasse macht den meisten Schaden" gibt es mehr als genug. Und hier einfach vom Thema abweichen um seinen Salmon los zu werden macht es auch nicht besser.


Aha...
Vielleicht gehst aber auch Du den falschen Weg?



R33p3r schrieb:


> Also bei uns sind es mages hunter und rogues, die warlocks verpeiln ihre rotation noch zu sehr aber der hammer hängt im druschnitt im raid bei ca 3,8 - 6k (ausgenommen Thaddy loatheb usw tested @ patchwork) bei allen klassen .....


Das war der Necromanten-Beitrag



Noxiel schrieb:


> Solange der Totengräber Beitrag nicht bloß aus einem "/sign", "lol" etc. besteht, sondern tatsächlich etwas gehaltvolles zum Thema beizutragen hat, ist die Buddelei völlig in Ordnung.
> 
> So das Thema ist bekannt, bitte weiterdiskutieren.


Das war der entsprechende Mod-Beitrag darauf.

Wenn Du nun der Meinung bist, daß der Nekromanten-Beitrag völlig am Thema vorbei ist, dann diskutiere es bitte einfach per PM mit Noxi.

Btw: Wenn man kleinlich ist, dann schrieb der TE nur "ohne Rüssi". Du interpretierst dies als "ohne Ausrüstung", also nackt.
Auch wenn's so vielleicht nicht gemeint war, kann man aber auch den Rüstungswert reininterpretieren.
Schon zieht Deine Argumentation nicht mehr.

Nackig setze ich logischerweise auf Caster. Schätze da liegt dann der Destro vorne.


----------



## Trig (17. Februar 2009)

Servus Leute,

verschiedene Klassen "nackt" zu betrachten ist doch absolut sinnfrei. Ein "ausrüstungsbereinigt" ist da doch viel sinnvoller.

Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich (Dämo/Destro) sagen, dass Hunter echt einen immensen Schaden machen können. 
Bisher hab ich nur erlebt (sieht bei anderen vielleicht komplett anderst aus), dass Hunter, DK´s oder Off-Warris mehr Schaden machen als ich.

Wobei da natürlich das Equip wieder ne große Rolle spielt. Im Endeffekt ist es eh komplett Banane, weil wir hier über ein paar DPS reden, die eigentlich niemand wirklich interessieren (sollten)!

So long, keep rockin´


----------



## wass'n? (17. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:
			
		

> Und dafür zitierst Du einen uralten Post um uns das mitzuteilen? óÒ
> Der Thread ist uuuuuuralt.
> Der TE hat vor knapp 3 Monaten das letzte mal was hier im Forum geschrieben.
> Der Vergleich des Schadens der einzelnen Klassen komplett ohne Equip ist völlig sinnfrei, wenn es nicht gerade um irgendeinen Wettbewerb geht, bei dem die Teilnehmer komplett nackt durch irgendeine Ini rennen müssen.
> ...


Dann bist hier aber komplett falsch. Unsinnige Threads über "welche Klasse macht den meisten Schaden" gibt es mehr als genug. Und hier einfach vom Thema abweichen um seinen Salmon los zu werden macht es auch nicht besser.

ich habe einen uralten Post zitiert weil ich, im Gegesatz zu dir, den Anfang gelesen habe. Und dieses Zitat stammt von der ersten Seite. Solltest du auch mal versuchen, anstatt vom Thema abweichende Antworten zu vervollständigen. Hauptsache was geschrieben, gelle?


----------



## Annovella (17. Februar 2009)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> wie immer auf solche fragen ...keine - alle
> kommt auf die grp zusammensetzung an, auf die art der gegner usw usw ..ganz davon ab das man eh auf aggro achten muss
> 
> das einzige was man stehen lassen kann : tanks+heiler sinds nicht



Soweit korrekt, es kommt aber auf sovieles an: Rotation, Critluck, Fähigkeit des Spielers, etc
Btw, meinst du eigendlich insgesammt am meisten Schaden in Raids? Oder in 5er Inis? Im PvP? Meinst du am meisten Burst?
Also solche fragen kann man schlecht stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Ja der Thread ist alt, ich weiss.


----------



## Orgoron (17. Februar 2009)

Bedingt durch seine eigeheiten (kriegt meist den meisten schaden nach dem tank).

Hatt wenig Gruppenbuffs und "kann" auch nur Schaden dürfte es keine Klasse geben die auf Singeltargets mehr Schaden macht als der Schurke.

Ansonsten ist was faul in WoW. 


Grüsse


----------



## Noxiel (17. Februar 2009)

Offtopic entfernt.

@ Dalmus & wass'n

Alles weitere wird bitte über PN fortgeführt.


----------



## Ana011 (17. Februar 2009)

also nach meinen erfahrungen (alles incl. sartharion mit 3 adds) machen die hunter den meisten dmg. haben immer 3 im raid un die sind immer auf den plätzden 1-4. schurken halten sich auch relativ weit oben. Von wem ich jedoch mehr erwartet habe, sind mages un wls (sind auf selben eq unter mir (shadow))

MfG Anâgrangòl


----------



## wass'n? (17. Februar 2009)

*Edited by Noxiel*
Ich meine auch was ich sage:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1475829


----------



## FZeroX (17. Februar 2009)

gesammt kann man sagen 
die klasse die am meisten dmg macht gibt es nicht 
alle und keine klasse ist das ...
es kommt drauf an 
wie weit der equip stand ist , 
welcher encounter grad dran ist , 
welche skillung genau ... 
und am wichtigstens ... hat der spieler seinen char 200% im griff ?


----------



## Schokoboy (17. Februar 2009)

naja bei uns sinds immer die blut /unholy dks mit 6 - 7k dps...


----------



## Manaori (17. Februar 2009)

Stimmt, da kommt es auf viel zu viel an, als dass man da irgendwas genaues sagen könnte. Teilweise hat ja nicht mal derselbe Spieler in derselben Gruppe beim selben Boss dieselben DPS, da kann man am Vortag 2,5k fahren und am nächsten Tag plötzlich nur mehr 1,9k, un ddas nur, weils vielleicht mal laggt, man nicht so gut drauf ist oder es schlichtweg im raum arschkalt ist und mand eshalb klamme Finger hat, ergo nicht richtig in die Tasten hauen kann *grins*
Also, wie gesagt, da kann man nix pauschalisieren.


----------



## KiLLa239 (17. Februar 2009)

Survival Hunter 
Shadow's
Eles


----------



## Reollyn (17. Februar 2009)

wo ich mit meinem pala angefangen habe war ich richtig zufrieden.sehr guter schaden, heilung und einfach beste^^


palas ftw!

btw: konnte mir eigentlich nie vorstellen nen pala zu spielen, nun isser top damage dealer


----------



## Rohen1107 (17. Februar 2009)

hm also ich bin auch der meinung das es keine spitzenreiter gibt 
das einzige ws mir seit wotlk auffällt ist das die meeles die in bc eher das ende der kette dsrgestellt haben (mag auch an den encountern liegen) jetzt nach meiner erfahrung vor den castern liegen 

also ich werde nicht anfangen zu sagen nee du bist die und die klasse du machst keinen schaden ich nehme lieber 
klasse xy mit in die ini


----------



## Komakomi (17. Februar 2009)

Rohen1107 schrieb:


> hm also ich bin auch der meinung das es keine spitzenreiter gibt
> das einzige ws mir seit wotlk auffällt ist das die meeles die in bc eher das ende der kette dsrgestellt haben (mag auch an den encountern liegen) jetzt nach meiner erfahrung vor den castern liegen
> 
> also ich werde nicht anfangen zu sagen nee du bist die und die klasse du machst keinen schaden ich nehme lieber
> klasse xy mit in die ini


Im endeffekt kommt eh alles auf den support an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr meele suport= mehr melee dmg
und mehr Caster suport=mehr Cast dmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreidan (17. Februar 2009)

Ja ja wieder so ein Thread. Dabei braucht man sich die Frage überhaupt nicht stellen. Ein Spieler, der sich mit seiner Klasse beschäftigt, seine Skillung, Rotation und sein  Equip optimiert macht alles richtig. Ich glaube, Einige denken sie müsste mit der Schadensoptimierung schon bei der Klassenauswahl anfangen, sche** drauf ob einem die Klasse dann auch Spaß macht, Hauptsache dick Schaden raus hauen. 

Erstmal versaut ihr euch damit selber den Spielspaß und zum zweiten werdet ihr festellen, egal was euch andere sagen, irgendjemand macht immer mehr Schaden als ihr. Das liegt dann daran, dass es eben nicht nur auf Equip, Rotation und Skillung ankommt, sondern noch viel mehr dahinter steckt. Wie viele hier schon geschrieben haben, die Art des Encounters, die Mobs und den Support durch andere Klassen, also Schami im Raid und so weiter und so weiter.

Die Anzahl solcher Threads spiegelt eigentlich sehr gut die Einstellung der Menschen in der heutigen Zeit wieder. Was ich damit meine:

Bei manchen Menschen Frage ich mich auch ernsthaft ob sie einfach nur strunzdoof sind, taub oder einfach kein Vertrauen in das Wissen anderer Menschen haben. Einfaches Beispiel aus dem realen Leben.

Ich denke mal viele von euch wissen, dass es an Bahnhöfen immer diese gelben Abfahrtspläne für Züge gibt. Ich als Student fahre mindestens 4x die Woche mit einer Regionalbahn zu meiner Uni. Mir ist es schon so oft passiert, dass ich gefragt wurde, fährt dieser Zug nach XY? Da ich die Antwort ja wohl wissen werde, wenn ich 4x die Woche in diesem Zug sitze, sage ich natürlich ja. Was dann kommt versetzt mich immer wieder in Staunen und lässt mich manchmal selbst an meiner Wirkung/Glaubwürdigkeit zweifeln. 

Einige Leute fragen noch 5x nach, ob es auch stimmt. ---> taub? , strunzdoof?
Andere gehen zu einem anderen Fahrgast und fragen bei dem nochmal nach --> lernrestistent?, kein Vertrauen in das Wissen Anderer?
Wieder andere laufen, nachdem sie mich gefragt haben, genau zu diesem Abfahrtsplan und schauen dort nochmal nach. --> kein Vertrauen in das Wissen Anderer?

Wie kommt es in unserer Gesellschaft zu solchen Ausfällen, die ich auch hier im Forum sehr oft beobachte? Ich kann mich da noch an andere Zeiten erinnern.


----------



## Marsef (17. Februar 2009)

max dmg haut schurke und magier

da restlichen klassen alle hybrid sind und nicht an den dmg von einem magier oder schurken rankommen


----------



## Merlock (17. Februar 2009)

ich glaube um seine frage genauer zu formulieren.

welche klasse macht am meißten dmg wenn alle das selbe an hätten und eine attrappe angreifen würden.

oder so.


----------



## Trig (17. Februar 2009)

Marsef schrieb:


> max dmg haut schurke und magier
> 
> da restlichen klassen alle hybrid sind und nicht an den dmg von einem magier oder schurken rankommen



Sonst alle hybrid *hust*

Aha, wieder was gelernt!


----------



## Mjuu (17. Februar 2009)

Merlock schrieb:


> ich glaube um seine frage genauer zu formulieren.
> 
> welche klasse macht am meißten dmg wenn alle das selbe an hätten und eine attrappe angreifen würden.
> 
> oder so.



patchabhängig.

2.4 warens die pala's, 3.0 warens die hunter und HaT-rogues(wenn gute grp vorhanden war) und jetzt ists der ele.

allerdings bringts dir nichts wenn du nen ele spielst, aber trzm keine ahnung hast WIE er richtig gespielt wird.


----------



## fabdiem (17. Februar 2009)

leute lest euch einfach mal bitte den thread-text durch

geht hier nicht um "welche imbaklasse haut den meisten dmg raus"
sondern

"welche klasse haut "NACKT" den meisten schaden raus"

@topic
da alle caster keine waffen brauchen machen sie folglich "nackt" am meisten schaden
und dann kommts da natürlich auf skill und skillung an


----------



## Dalmus (17. Februar 2009)

fabdiem schrieb:


> "welche klasse haut "NACKT" den meisten schaden raus"


Nein, das wird nur von einigen hier so interpretiert.
Leider hat sich der TE in der Hinsicht nicht präzise ausgedrückt und nach dem Eingangspost auch nie wieder etwas hier geschrieben, wenn ich das richtig beobachtet habe.
Ich tendiere eher zu der Interpretation "mit gleichem Equipstand".


----------



## Marsef (17. Februar 2009)

Trig schrieb:


> Sonst alle hybrid *hust*
> 
> Aha, wieder was gelernt!



na sicher ist der rest hybrid

Druide: heal/dmg/tank
Priester: heal/dmg
Paladin: heal/dmg/tank
Jäger: dmg/pet geskillt
Hexenmeister: dmg/pet geskillt
Todesritter: dmg/tank
Krieger: dmg/tank
Schamane: heal/dmg


Schurke: nur dmg
Magier: nur dmg

Für mich ist jede klasse außer magier schurke hybrid und sollte daher net mehr schaden als die beiden machen!


----------



## realten (17. Februar 2009)

Marsef schrieb:


> max dmg haut schurke und magier
> 
> da restlichen klassen alle hybrid sind und nicht an den dmg von einem magier oder schurken rankommen



So _sollte_ es eigentlich sein...


----------



## Shasta (17. Februar 2009)

Was ist denn "pet geskillt" und welche Rolle übernimmt man mit dieser Skillung im raid?


----------



## Dalmus (17. Februar 2009)

Marsef schrieb:


> Für mich ist jede klasse außer magier schurke hybrid und sollte daher net mehr schaden als die beiden machen!


Momentemang....
Was genau macht nun Hexer und Jäger zu Hybriden? óÒ


----------



## Trig (17. Februar 2009)

Marsef schrieb:


> [...]
> Jäger: dmg/pet geskillt
> Hexenmeister: dmg/pet geskillt
> [...]



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, was mir das jetzt sagen soll. Jäger und Hexer sind für mich reine DD´s, unabhängig von der Skillung und somit (für mich!) dem Schurken und den Magiern gleichwertig.

Aber kannst das gerne anderst sehen.


----------



## Marsef (17. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Momentemang....
> Was genau macht nun Hexer und Jäger zu Hybriden? óÒ



wenn hexer oder jäger auf pet/begleiter skillt macht er dadurch nicht mehr schaden sondern sein pet/begleiter macht mehr schaden, daher ist der dmg vom hexenmeister jäger talentbaum geteilt nach "selber dmg" oder "pet mehr dmg", so wie andere hybrids die zwischen 2-3 verschiedenen aufgaben entscheiden können, ob sie dmg machen heilen oder tanken wollen.

Bei Schurken Magier ist es nicht so, egal wie du deine Punkte im Talentbaum verteilst überall gibts +dmg für dich, daher sind die zwei klassen die einzigen nicht hybrid klassen.

Natürlich ist Hexenmeister und Jäger kein vollkommener Hybrid wie druide, aber dennoch sind sie hybrid.


----------



## Dalmus (17. Februar 2009)

Marsef schrieb:


> wenn hexer oder jäger auf pet/begleiter skillt macht er dadurch nicht mehr schaden sondern sein pet/begleiter macht mehr schaden, daher ist der dmg vom hexenmeister jäger talentbaum geteilt nach "selber dmg" oder "pet mehr dmg".
> Bei Schurken Magier ist es nicht so, egal wie du deine Punkte im Talentbaum verteilst überall gibts +dmg für dich


Äh. Ok, keine weiteren Fragen.
Meine kleine magierin hat die Möglichkeit den Wasserele zu skillen.
Und die Spiegelbilder nicht zu vergessen...

Es gibt dann also nur eine wahre Damageklasse im Spiel: Den Schurken. óÒ


----------



## Trig (17. Februar 2009)

Marsef schrieb:


> wenn hexer oder jäger auf pet/begleiter skillt macht er dadurch nicht mehr schaden sondern sein pet/begleiter macht mehr schaden, daher ist der dmg vom hexenmeister jäger talentbaum geteilt nach "selber dmg" oder "pet mehr dmg".
> Bei Schurken Magier ist es nicht so, egal wie du deine Punkte im Talentbaum verteilst überall gibts +dmg für dich



Solange wir uns darüber einig sind, dass der Char als solches nur Schaden machen kann ist das doch ok. Auch wenn ich Dein Unterscheidungskriterium nicht als allgemeingültig vertreten könnte.

Für mich (!) sind sowohl Jäger, als auch Hexer keine Hybride.


----------



## Ogannon (17. Februar 2009)

Also bei uns im Raid sind die Palas meist an der Spitze des Damage-Meters. Danach kommen meist die Magier und so der Rest der Sache. Bei einzelnen, dicken Mobs setze ich aber lieber auf nen Verstärkerschami (selbst einer bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## Jahmaydoh (17. Februar 2009)

Marsef schrieb:


> wenn hexer oder jäger auf pet/begleiter skillt macht er dadurch nicht mehr schaden sondern sein pet/begleiter macht mehr schaden, daher ist der dmg vom hexenmeister jäger talentbaum geteilt nach "selber dmg" oder "pet mehr dmg", so wie andere hybrids die zwischen 2-3 verschiedenen aufgaben entscheiden können, ob sie dmg machen heilen oder tanken wollen.
> 
> Bei Schurken Magier ist es nicht so, egal wie du deine Punkte im Talentbaum verteilst überall gibts +dmg für dich, daher sind die zwei klassen die einzigen nicht hybrid klassen.
> 
> Natürlich ist Hexenmeister und Jäger kein vollkommener Hybrid wie druide, aber dennoch sind sie hybrid.


die pets machen aber auch nur dmg der zu dir gezählt wird. von daher is das argument schwachsinn. 
man heilt nicht oder tankt nicht und übernimmt sonst keine aufgaben ausser dmg machen. wie der dmg zustande kommt ist doch wurscht.
hybrid bedeutet soviel wie gemischt, falls dir das nicht klar sein sollte.


----------



## turalya (17. Februar 2009)

Ihr lest gar nicht richtig...es geht nicht darum welche Klasse am *meisten* schaden macht sondern *überhaupt* am meisten ^^


----------



## imbalol (17. Februar 2009)

Holy Pala.. 
Sry aber gibt echt schon soviele Threads

..sag ma HUNTER... ^^


----------



## Yinnai (17. Februar 2009)

Also dann kann man den Mage ja auch als Hybrid ansehn weil er auch nen Ele hat und seine Spiegelbilder. 

Also für mich sind Jäger und Hexer keine Hybriden und das nicht nur weil ich auch Hexer spiele.


----------



## Trig (17. Februar 2009)

turalya schrieb:


> Ihr lest gar nicht richtig...es geht nicht darum welche Klasse am *meisten* schaden macht sondern *überhaupt* am meisten ^^



Vielleicht hab ich heute einen schlechten Tag, aber auch hieraus werde ich nicht schlau.

Könntest Du bitte für mich den Unterschied genauer definieren. Ich wäre Dir unglaublich zu Dank verpflichtet.


----------



## Dreidan (17. Februar 2009)

Wird diese primitive Diskussion also doch noch weiter geführt. Alle wollen recht haben, aber nein nicht nur das, sie fordern dazu auch noch, dass alle anderen ihre Meinung teilen. Nun das wird hier aber niemand von euch schaffen. Die Leute die wirklich auf den Punkt argumentieren werden sowieso überlesen, denn man will ja selber der Tollste sein. 

Wenn ich hier so lese bekomme ich unweigerlich das Bild eines betrunkenen Altherrenstammtischs in den Kopf, an dem keiner Ahnung hat aber alle ihre Meinung durch wilde Gesten und Aufplustern kundtun. Am nächsten Tag weiss niemand mehr worum es eigentlich ging und wer was gesagt hat. Den Samstag darauf in der gleichen Kneipe gibts dann die selbe Diskussion mit dem gleichen Ergebnis, nämlich keinem.

Da kann man eigentlich nur Beifall klatschen oder doch lieber herzliches Beileid wünschen.


----------



## Dalmus (17. Februar 2009)

Dreidan schrieb:


> Den Samstag darauf in der gleichen Kneipe gibts dann die selbe Diskussion mit dem gleichen Ergebnis, nämlich keinem.


Hast Du irgendetwas anderes erwartet?
Oder glaubst Du, daß nicht der Großteil der Beteiligten das ganz genau weiß? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreidan (17. Februar 2009)

Nein natürlich habe ich nichts anderes erwartet. Aber irgendwo ist es doch eine Art Befreiung etwas Sinnvolles zu einem Thema gesagt zu haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spun_666 (17. Februar 2009)

gnom priester machen den meisten schaden


----------



## Dokagero (17. Februar 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> kann man nciht sagen und komtm aufs equip an^^


Es geht aber darum ohne equip -.-


----------



## Manaori (17. Februar 2009)

Spun_666 schrieb:


> gnom priester machen den meisten schaden



Ahja, und warum ausgerechnet der Gnom? óÒ


----------



## brainfetzer (17. Februar 2009)

Der beisst dir in die Weichteile..das ist schon extrem schmerzhaft


----------



## Scrätcher (17. Februar 2009)

Spun_666 schrieb:


> gnom priester machen den meisten schaden



falsch falsch falsch!!

Ein nicht-critimmuner Tank macht dem Raid äh im Raid am meisten Schaden! XD

sry.. blödsinnige Diskussion! Wer fragt sowas überhaupt? Welche Klasse macht am meisten Schaden? Das ist so derartig pauschalisiert.... da schwebt vor meinem geistigen Auge ein kleiner Junge Namens Timmy der im PvE wie auch im Pvp angebetet werden will! Timmy mit seinem Char Déáthkílláimbámördá ist sooo toll maaan was der für Schaden raushaut.... unglaublich...

Timmyyyyyy Tiiimmyyyyyyy Tiiimmööööyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Manaori (17. Februar 2009)

brainfetzer schrieb:


> Der beisst dir in die Weichteile..das ist schon extrem schmerzhaft



Wie gut, dass ich ne frau bin..


----------



## Mjuu (17. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> falsch falsch falsch!!
> 
> Ein nicht-critimmuner Tank macht dem Raid äh im Raid am meisten Schaden! XD
> 
> ...



hast zwar recht, trzm wars nicht lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lowstar (17. Februar 2009)

stell dir mal vor du setzt deinen hamster vorn pc u. lässt ihn einen t7 equipten hexer spielen.
verstehste?!


----------



## Scrätcher (17. Februar 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> hast zwar recht, trzm wars nicht lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



TROTZDEM! Soviel Zeit muß sein!!

Immerhin hab ich ja auch:

"Dieser Fred ist blödsinnig und nervt einfach nur!"

auch liebevoll mit zeitlichem Aufwand verpackt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreidan (17. Februar 2009)

Für alle, die interessiert welche Klasse ohne Equip den meisten Schaden macht hier mal einer kleiner Guide von mir. (bezieht sich nur auf die Allianz)

1. Wählt eine beliebige Rasse, die die meisten Klassen erlaubt. Menschen zum Beispiel decken bis auf den Jäger und den Schamanen alle Klassen ab.

2. Erstellt mit dieser Rasse nun je einen Charakter der verfügbaren Klassen.

3. Füllt die anderen beiden Klassen (Jäger, Schamane) mit einem Draenei als Rasse auf.

4. Levelt alle zehn Chars nun auf Maximalstufe. Skillung etc ist völlig egal, da die Testdurchführung sowieso ohne Talente und Ausrüstung durchgeführt wird. (    später mehr dazu)

5. Habt alle Klassen die Maximalstufe erreicht verlernt ihr nun mit jeder Klasse die von euch gewählten Talente und zieht sämtliche Ausrüstung mit Stats aus.

6. Legt eine feste Trainingspuppe fest, die ihr mit jeder Klasse besuchen werdet.

7. Zeichnet dabei den Schaden auf, den ihr ausschließlich mit Autohits verursacht.

8. Vergleicht eure Testergebnisse

Ich hoffe dieser Guide konnte euch ein wenig helfen. Die Version für die Hordespieler unter euch ist schon in Arbeit und folgt in Kürze.


----------



## Kamaji (17. Februar 2009)

ich antworte jetzt einfach mal ohne den thread gelesen zu haben.. Encounter-abhängig!


----------



## Pyroclastian (17. Februar 2009)

Spun_666 schrieb:


> gnom priester machen den meisten schaden



psst, nicht verraten, wenn die dk-gimps das lesen gibts demnächst 'ne gnom-priester-schwemme und das will keiner xD


----------



## Borych (17. Februar 2009)

bistn ganz lustiger dreidan ^^


----------



## DerBuuhmann (17. Februar 2009)

Dumme Frage (ja die gibt es... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), da die Antworten immer nach folgendem Schema ausfallen:

1. Eigene Klasse, dann in zufälliger Anordnung die anderen Klassen bis zu den Klassen die man nicht ausstehen kann.....

Hier mal eine relevante Rangfolge.....von mir^^

1.HEXEN!!!!!! (jede Skillung, jedes Level von 1-80 die Besten), 2.krieger, jäger, magier, priester, blablabla, .... 3. Schurken und Baumkuschler......

Rein zufällig, dassich immer Hexenmeister gespielt hab und DuDus (besonders Nachtelfen....pfui^^) und Schurken (Unsichtbar and den Lvl 10er ranschleichen....BACKSTAP....AMBUSH....STUN...STUN....Leiche campen......!) nicht leiden kann. Der Rest ist Füllmasse um den Skillunterschied zwischen Schurken und Hexen zu vertuschen^^


----------



## Brandywein (17. Februar 2009)

Als zu 99% T7 equippter mage kann ich nur sagen von einer DPSvon 4000 kann ich nur träumen,
wenn man mal AEs weglässt sowieso. Ein Hexer oder ein Krieger DD owned mich IMMER.

Dabei ist völlig wurscht wie oft ich critte und wie perfekt ich meine Rotation raushaue....

1700 bonus damage von items  etc da kann ich froh sein wenn ich 2-3k dps
fahre über den gesamten Verlauf von Naxx. Eine full equippter hexe hat mit seinem Wille effekt da
schon ne höhere damage als ich ohne über crits nachdenken zu müssen.
Der Krieger macht 4K dps ...da komme ich im Leben nicht hin und der schlägt am Hitcap immer 
volle Möhre drauf ohne gross nachzudenken, und keine scheiss cast time.

Gibts dann noch so schöne encounter wo man fein unterbrochen wird gehts gleich ganz in
den keller.

Es gibt sicherlich spieler die ihre rotation perfekter beherrschen aber auch viele dies nicht so gut
können wie ich....ich wage trotzdem mal die Behauptung dass der Mage nur noch für AE gut ist
und für sonst nix, single target dam können die meisten anderen schadensklassen gleich gut oder
besser.

Das zudem der Stoffie natürlich bei jedem Huster direkt umkippt kommt noch erschwerend dazu,
downtime = dps im arsch. Meine Skillung ist der klassische Feuermage mit Frostkomponente (frostfeuerblitz,insta crit pyro,living bomb,scorch sind
die single DDs die ich nutze) Zur Endaussttung fehlt mir allenfalls noch das Naxx 1 Hand + 2tes Trinket + die 435er Verzauberung
aufs die WAffe für Spelldamage. Damit käme ich dann evtl auf meine 2k damage bonus.


----------



## Dreidan (17. Februar 2009)

Borych schrieb:


> bistn ganz lustiger dreidan ^^



Jaaaa meine Arbeit wird gewürdigt. Das spornt natürlich an, schnell der Guide für die Hordefraktion fertig zu stellen.


----------



## warhammerzwergmaschinist (17. Februar 2009)

ich finds scheiße dass hier alle nochn n möchtegernroxxor unterstützen damit wir einen mehr haben der einen beschimpft wenn er nicht erster im dmgmeter ist


----------



## Antigonos (17. Februar 2009)

stelzze schrieb:


> Und bitte geht jetzt nicht von der Ausrüstung aus stellt euch mal vor die hätten gakeine Rüssi...



Wie schon oft geschrieben macht diese Fragestellung keinen Sinn...
ABER man kann ja mal fragen welche Klasse am meisten Schaden macht wenn man als Maßstab gleichwertig gutes Equip voraussetzt?

Kann man immer noch nicht beantworten da es ja von der Skillung abhängt.
ABER welche Klasse macht am mesten DMG wenn A)das Equip gleichwertig gut und die max. DPS Skillung vorliegt?

Kann man immer noch nicht beantworten weil es auf den Support ankommt.
ABER welche Klasse macht am meisten DMG wenn A)das Equip gleichwertg, die max. DPS Skillung vorliegt und C)der optimale Raidsupport (zB40er Raid alle Totems, Buffs etc.) vorhanden ist?

Kann man immer noch nicht beantworten weil es vom Faktor Mensch hinter der Tastatur abhängt.
ABER welche Klasse macht am meisten DMG wenn A)das Equip gleichwertg, die max. DPS Skillung vorliegt, C)der optimale Raidsupport (zB40er Raid alle Totems, Buffs etc.) vorhanden ist und D)die Benutzer gleichermassen gut/schlecht in der Lage sind den Char zu Spielen.

Die Antwort kann in diesem Fall eigentlich nur lauten das alle DD Klassen unter den Voraussetzungen A-D den selben Schaden verursachen, wäre es anders hätte Blizz ja beim Balancing geschlampt (Ausgenommen sind die Schurken da diese seit WotLK eh keine echten DD's mehr sind *duckundwech*)


----------



## Anduris (17. Februar 2009)

Ich würde sagen, jede Klasse kann viel Schaden machen, bzw. ,,den meisten Schaden" weil der Dmg im PvE zum einen vom *Können des Spielers* und dem *Equip + der Raidzusammenstellung* (mit den Buffs und Proccs) abhängig ist.
Wenn z.B. ein feral dudu dabei ist, profitieren die Melees sehr stark davon. Und so weiter...


----------



## RAZZACK (17. Februar 2009)

Marsef schrieb:


> wenn hexer oder jäger auf pet/begleiter skillt macht er dadurch nicht mehr schaden sondern sein pet/begleiter macht mehr schaden, daher ist der dmg vom hexenmeister jäger talentbaum geteilt nach "selber dmg" oder "pet mehr dmg", so wie andere hybrids die zwischen 2-3 verschiedenen aufgaben entscheiden können, ob sie dmg machen heilen oder tanken wollen.
> 
> Bei Schurken Magier ist es nicht so, egal wie du deine Punkte im Talentbaum verteilst überall gibts +dmg für dich, daher sind die zwei klassen die einzigen nicht hybrid klassen.




um nochmal auf diese aussage zurück zukommen.......
WAAAAAS??? da sind ja schurken eher hybriden als hexer! also ich habe im lfg channel noch nie gelesen "lfm petgeskillter dd". (hexer)
da wohl eher "lfm cc/dd"(womit dann schurke gemeint wäre oder mage).... oder wie leuft dass auf euren server?? mit hybrid ist eine klasse gemeint die tank, dd
und/oder heal skillen kann, ob petgeskillter dd oder dmg geskillter dd is doch jacke wie hose^^


[wenn hexer oder jäger auf pet/begleiter skillt macht er dadurch nicht mehr schaden sondern sein pet/begleiter macht mehr schaden] das ist auch wieder falsch wenn mann als hexer seinen wichtel skillt wird der feuer burst des hexers gepushed und selbst wenn man deep dämo skillt hebt das ennorm die zaubermacht des hexers .........


----------



## Shedanhul (17. Februar 2009)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> Dumme Frage (ja die gibt es...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kann man Ambush jetzt auch outfight benutzen oO ?
Und Backstab als opener ?


----------



## NightCreat (17. Februar 2009)

Brandywein schrieb:


> Als zu 99% T7 equippter mage kann ich nur sagen von einer DPSvon 4000 kann ich nur träumen,
> wenn man mal AEs weglässt sowieso. Ein Hexer oder ein Krieger DD owned mich IMMER.
> 
> Dabei ist völlig wurscht wie oft ich critte und wie perfekt ich meine Rotation raushaue....
> ...



da liegst du falsch 2-3k dps ist pflicht vorallem wenn man 99% t7 hat. fahre mit meinem magier in schnitt 2700dps und bin ca 3/4 mit 80er epic ausgestattet benutze aber die selbe skillung (ffb)


----------



## Eykaramba (18. Februar 2009)

Seitdem Patch isses Schwer mitn Hunter mitzuhalten....möglich aba seitdem mussten wir den Platz an Unholy DKs abgeben.Is halt so wie ichs sehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## paTschQ (18. Februar 2009)

bring the player not the class :S

ein schlecht gespielter schurke macht kein schaden..
ein schlecht gespielter hexer macht kein schaden..
ein schlecht gespielter... usw usw

:F


----------



## Komakomi (18. Februar 2009)

Brandywein schrieb:


> Als zu 99% T7 equippter mage kann ich nur sagen von einer DPSvon 4000 kann ich nur träumen,
> wenn man mal AEs weglässt sowieso. Ein Hexer oder ein Krieger DD owned mich IMMER.
> 
> Dabei ist völlig wurscht wie oft ich critte und wie perfekt ich meine Rotation raushaue....
> ...




Du machst was falsch, unser krieger fährt 5,5k DpS und unsere Mages 6,5k.  Alle befinden sich etwa auf t7 status und die werte beziehen sich nciht auf bosse wie taddius Loatheb oder Malygos, sondern auf Flickenwerk.


----------

